# HEDGEHOG YAKPAK PURSE! CUTE!



## emilymarieasb (Nov 18, 2009)

I know I haven't been on in a loooong time, but while I was searching for a new tote purse I came across one with little hedgehogs on it and I figured you all would enjoy to be shared with.
http://www.yakpak.com/common/pagedetail ... eCode=1594

There's a link to the page where you can view it. It's the 3rd bag over (left to right)

-Emily

EDIT:
Here's another one, same print but different style. It's also the 3rd one over (left to right)
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002GJRITO/ref ... B002GJRITO


----------



## hedgeowl (Sep 10, 2009)

O, I love these. I have the purse and a laptop bag in this print!!!


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

i have that purse, but now it's two years old and too beat up to use any more.


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

what i really want is to blow some money on this bad boy...
http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=39826462


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

There's also this one on ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Fashion-uniquesh...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3a4dd383a1


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Someone had a silver version of the one Nancy posted at the Colorado Hedgie show last year, it was cute.  I love the one you posted, nationofamanda! Now $95 needs to magically poof onto my desk...


----------



## rhyendel (Feb 11, 2010)

Speaking of hedgie-themed attire, heres some cute stuff I found:

http://shanalogic.com/item.php?item_id=2405

http://shanalogic.com/item.php?item_id=2800


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

I really want one of the Yak Paks, but they're not selling them on the website. That's so odd.
Does anyone know where I can get one?


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

ProjectParanoia said:


> I really want one of the Yak Paks, but they're not selling them on the website. That's so odd.
> Does anyone know where I can get one?


they don't make them anymore. it came out two years ago.
you might have luck buying one on ebay if you dig enough.


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

I've been searching every day, and still am. On my search, I found two things you guys may like:

http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?li ... 2&includes[]=tags&includes[]=title

http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?li ... 3&includes[]=tags&includes[]=title

http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?li ... 1&includes[]=tags&includes[]=title


----------

